# PRP application on VFS website



## PRPWarrior (Oct 12, 2020)

Hi All,

I want to apply for PRP based on critical skills (I graduated from UCT in a critical skills category in 2011)
Which option do I pick on the VFS website?

1)
Application type: Waiver
Application sub type: PRP-Waiver
Application sub type category: PRP-Waiver

OR

2)
Application type: Permanent Residence Permit
Application sub type: PRP
Application sub type category: [They dont give an option here]

Thanks for help on this.


----------



## terryZW (Jun 26, 2017)

PRPWarrior said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I want to apply for PRP based on critical skills (I graduated from UCT in a critical skills category in 2011)
> Which option do I pick on the VFS website?
> ...


The application process is the same as normal 27(b) PRP, you just need to attach the waiver document found on the VFS site. PRP applications are currently not open which is why you can't select.


----------



## PRPWarrior (Oct 12, 2020)

terryZW said:


> The application process is the same as normal 27(b) PRP, you just need to attach the waiver document found on the VFS site. PRP applications are currently not open which is why you can't select.


So no PRP applications at all? Or the Waiver one is the only one available for now? (Just for clarity, the waiver is for people who graduated from SA universities in a critical skill category right?)


----------



## terryZW (Jun 26, 2017)

PRPWarrior said:


> So no PRP applications at all? Or the Waiver one is the only one available for now? (Just for clarity, the waiver is for people who graduated from SA universities in a critical skill category right?)


No, VFS is not accepting any PRP applications right now. Yes, the waiver is for SA graduates in critical skills areas.


----------



## a4xiaoxiami (May 17, 2018)

What I heard is DHA is working on an update of Critical Skills List and target is to announce it in the mid-November. I believe they won't open up any PRP applications at least until then.


----------



## terryZW (Jun 26, 2017)

a4xiaoxiami said:


> What I heard is DHA is working on an update of Critical Skills List and target is to announce it in the mid-November. I believe they won't open up any PRP applications at least until then.


 The rumour has been around for 2 years now but it's unrelated to the PRP application closures, which were introduced to manage the backlog of lockdown-expired visas before dealing with long-term permits. PRPs and CSVs use the very same critical skills list and CSV applications are currently open with the existing list.


----------



## PRPWarrior (Oct 12, 2020)

terryZW said:


> The rumour has been around for 2 years now but it's unrelated to the PRP application closures, which were introduced to manage the backlog of lockdown-expired visas before dealing with long-term permits. PRPs and CSVs use the very same critical skills list and CSV applications are currently open with the existing list.


Hi terryZW,

Ok thanks for the clarification on the PRP.

I see CSV is open, given that I graduated from a SA university (Computer Science, 2011),
the following does not apply to me, correct?


*a confirmation, in writing, from the professional body, council or board recognised by SAQA in terms of section 13(1)(0 of the National Qualifications Framework Act, or any relevant government Department confirming the skills or qualifications of the applicant and appropriate post qualification experience, (if not attached, VFS official to check Directive 22 of 2014)*

(Also, just to note, I have a letter like the one above but it is from 2019, and has my old passport number on it.)

Thanks for all your help on this.


----------



## terryZW (Jun 26, 2017)

PRPWarrior said:


> Hi terryZW,
> 
> Ok thanks for the clarification on the PRP.
> 
> ...


Correct. You don't need SAQA unless you have other, non-SA qualifications that you will be attaching to your application. 

What letter are you referring to?


----------



## PRPWarrior (Oct 12, 2020)

Its a letter of confirmation of critical skills (from 2019) from a professional body (IITPSA, Critical Skills Visa (South Africa)).
I want to add it because it says explicitly which categories I qualify for under C.Skills list, but again it has my old passport number on there, is it worth me adding it and adding a copy with my old passport as well just as verification?

I want to submit the strongest application possible.


----------



## terryZW (Jun 26, 2017)

PRPWarrior said:


> Its a letter of confirmation of critical skills (from 2019) from a professional body (IITPSA, Critical Skills Visa (South Africa)).
> I want to add it because it says explicitly which categories I qualify for under C.Skills list, but again it has my old passport number on there, is it worth me adding it and adding a copy with my old passport as well just as verification?
> 
> I want to submit the strongest application possible.


I guess you can. I applied under the graduate waiver with just my membership certificate. I never applied/paid for the letter.


----------



## dinema84 (Sep 4, 2020)

Hello. Any idea when PRP applications will open up?


----------



## a4xiaoxiami (May 17, 2018)

dinema84 said:


> Hello. Any idea when PRP applications will open up?


The earliest possible opening date is the beginning of next year (Year 2022).

It's been gazetted by DHA:

On the 29th of June 2021, The Department of Home Affairs indicated that services for applications related to Permanent Residency will resume as follows:
• Permanent Residency applications will resume from 01 January 2022.
• Permanent Residency Appeal applications will resume from 01 October 2021.
• Proof of Permanent Residency applications will resume from 01 October 2021.


----------



## jollem (Nov 9, 2016)

a4xiaoxiami said:


> The earliest possible opening date is the beginning of next year (Year 2022).
> 
> It's been gazetted by DHA:
> 
> ...


 Where did you get this info? Source please.


----------



## User50 (Aug 16, 2020)

Without password (attached)

Source: Disaster Management Act: Measures to prevent and combat the spread of Coronavirus COVID-19 in Home Affairs: Amendment | South African Government


a4xiaoxiami said:


> It's been gazetted at the end of June and should be available in all the major news platforms.
> 
> Having said so:
> 
> View attachment 100021


----------



## Zam22 (Sep 19, 2021)

terryZW said:


> I guess you can. I applied under the graduate waiver with just my membership certificate. I never applied/paid for the letter.


Hi Terry, I would like to ask a question with regards to this VFS requirement on the PRP:

_A valid temporary residence visa for temporary sojourn at the time of application in respect of each applicant, if the application is made in the Republic._
_Certified copy all your previous South African visas including their corresponding entry and exit stamps._


I graduated from Stellenbosch University in 2020 and will be graduating again in December this year. My study permit, however, will only expire in April next year. So, if I apply before it expires, will they accept it in respect of the requirement above or would I need to be on a different temporary residence visa i.e. critical skills visa? It is a bit silly but I thought to ask and just be sure.😅


----------



## terryZW (Jun 26, 2017)

Zam22 said:


> Hi Terry, I would like to ask a question with regards to this VFS requirement on the PRP:
> 
> _A valid temporary residence visa for temporary sojourn at the time of application in respect of each applicant, if the application is made in the Republic._
> _Certified copy all your previous South African visas including their corresponding entry and exit stamps._
> ...


You can apply with the visa as it will be valid. However, you are required to have a valid visa THROUGHOUT the process so you need to make a plan either way to renew/maintain avalid ststus in the country until PR is granted.


----------



## SibaN9294 (Jul 7, 2021)

Zam22 said:


> Hi Terry, I would like to ask a question with regards to this VFS requirement on the PRP:
> 
> _A valid temporary residence visa for temporary sojourn at the time of application in respect of each applicant, if the application is made in the Republic._
> _Certified copy all your previous South African visas including their corresponding entry and exit stamps._
> ...


Hi there,
Just to add on to Terry’s point:
I went through this same process (I graduated from an SA university in 2019 with a critical skill). What I was told by VFS at the time is that the temporary visa needs to be valid for at least 12 months from when you intend to apply so they might make you apply for a critical skills visa first if you want to apply from within SA. I also had a study permit and at the time I applied I still had 13 months left on the study permit so they did allow me to apply.
However if you apply from your home country (i.e. at the SA high commission or whatever the SA visa centre is called in your own country) with a critical skill after graduating in SA you can apply for the PR straight away without requiring the temporary visa.


----------

